# New Outback 23rs Owners



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello All,

We are proud new owners of an Outback 23RS. We picked it up this past Friday.
The PDI went very well and the dealer had already fixed a couple of items we noticed when we purchased it. We're still setting it up, but so far we love it.

I just wanted to thank all of the members for all of the great information available here and the great community you have.

While I'm pretty sure we would have bought an Outback anyway, You guys certainly helped us firm up our decision.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Doft action 
Welcome to Outbackers and 





















Congrats on your new 23RS!






















Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats fellow new 23RS owner!! We've had ours for five whole days !!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Doft to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS
Glad every thing went well during your PDI and they fixed what need to be
Now enjoy your camper

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congrats * 
Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23RS. They seem very popular on here lately. Thanks for joining the site.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## tlyoung (Jun 6, 2006)

I noticed you're from Georgia. Where'd you get your Outback? I live an hour east of Knoxville and have found only 1 dealer within an hour's drive that has the 23rs (the best model for our family.) They weren't that eager to deal...probably because there's not that much competition. I would drive the 3 hours to Georgia for a great deal.

Lucky you. I think the 23rs has it all.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Now that you are posting, don't be a stranger! Let us know how things are going with your new baby and ask questions!

This forum may not have all the answers, but they haven't let me down yet!

Dan


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

You will love it! Congratulations.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Doft,

Congrats on the new camper







. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. We just sold our 26RS a week ago. We loved it. Happy camping







We camp around Lake Hartwell from time to time; is this near your area? Also, are there some Ga state parks that you would recommend us to check out?


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum!

Congrats on your new 23RS. Happy camping and posting.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

So happy that you made such a great decision. You are going to love your camper more than your own home soon.
Happy Trails
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Doft,

Congrads on the new 23RS, we too have a 23RS about a month old now. I'm sure you will love it as much as we love ours.

We get to use ours again next week for a week long trip, yeah !


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Doft, 
Congrats on the new OB, we are sure you will love it. action


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your new TT. I hear they are so light you can tow them with a Yugo.









Regards,
Eric


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that TT.

Scott


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome to outbackers .com
i sent you a message about the southeastern group here.
we have a few more rallys this year planned in the south.
check them out in the rally post...
would love to have you join us.
campingnut18


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 23rs!! We have owned our 23rs for 48 days now







hehe and looooove it! We've been out almost every weekend in it. Enjoy it!!

action

jewels ::: who still needs to do a signature thingy.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new TT and a BIG WELCOME to Outbackers 
Oh Yea Another 23rs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Doft!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









If you think you love it now, just wait until you go camping in it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

tlyoung said:


> I noticed you're from Georgia. Where'd you get your Outback? I live an hour east of Knoxville and have found only 1 dealer within an hour's drive that has the 23rs (the best model for our family.) They weren't that eager to deal...probably because there's not that much competition. I would drive the 3 hours to Georgia for a great deal.
> 
> Lucky you. I think the 23rs has it all.


We got it at MidstateRV in Byron, GA (just south of Macon on I-75). They only had one on the lot but made us a fair deal. Unfortunantely I think they would be more than a 3-hour drive for you. They do have a web site www.midstaterv.com. The 23RS they show in stock on the web site is the one we bought.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats !!!!!! Now the fun begins !!!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, what a great response!

Thanks for all of the welcomes.

We are going campnig for the first time this weekend.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Doft said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are proud new owners of an Outback 23RS. We picked it up this past Friday.
> The PDI went very well and the dealer had already fixed a couple of items we noticed when we purchased it. We're still setting it up, but so far we love it.
> ...


Welcome aboard and Congrats Doft!!!

Glad to hear your PDI went well.

Happy Outbackin!

C-Mac


----------

